# DIY Fish tank bar



## Mike0513

Hey guys,
Im buying my own place soon and have always had an idea to make a bar, that has a fish tank that runs the length of it. Looking at the front of the bar you could see through the bar, then i would have a clear top so you could look down into the tank. I was reading around and found a link to a place that you just plug in the dimensions and it gives you the cut list and thickness of glass. I put in 24"x24"x96" and it said i only need 3/8" glass. My questioin is this, Will that be thick enough to hold the weight of all that water? i dont feel like it would be.

Thanks for any help,
Mike


----------



## Revolution1221

Mike0513 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im buying my own place soon and have always had an idea to make a bar, that has a fish tank that runs the length of it. Looking at the front of the bar you could see through the bar, then i would have a clear top so you could look down into the tank. I was reading around and found a link to a place that you just plug in the dimensions and it gives you the cut list and thickness of glass. I put in 24"x24"x96" and it said i only need 3/8" glass. My questioin is this, Will that be thick enough to hold the weight of all that water? i dont feel like it would be.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Mike


idk anything about thickness but i always thought a tank on the back wall that runs the length of the bar is awesome just harder to access depending on how u go about doing it. another local fish store here in town has a picture up of his friends bar in his home HUGE saltwater tank above the bar. anyways tho i think you would be much better off having an actuall fish tank company custom make a tank for you that size. if your going to invest the money in something like that your better off having it done right so you dont end up with hundreds if not thousands of dollars down the drain do to a faulty seal or not strong enough glass. and the bottom pain of glass i believe has to be tempered. oh and for a tank that size you may want to concider acrylic. much more relyable when u get up to larger tank sizes.


----------



## lohachata

that would be a 240 gallon tank...1/2" glass or thicker.but not a good idea where feet and knees would always be banging it.it would also be better to build it out of plywood..i have built many of them..not only are they cheaper..but the fish are more comfortable in them...
up until recently tank did not have tempered bottoms..regular plate glass works just as well under normal conditions..


----------



## Mike0513

plywood tank? how does that work out?


----------

